# Geneva Auto Show 2009 - Skoda Yeti



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

PRESS RELEASE & PHOTOS


----------



## 76 Golf GTi (Aug 24, 2001)

Very nice.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

where is this one?


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

that's a downright ugly looking car...


----------



## GTIVrScott (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

At least its a bit unique, that convertible version is cool. Is this on the same modified golf platform as the Tiguan. I think it looks a little better than the tiguan actually, more rugged-ish.


----------



## morning (Aug 5, 1999)

*Re: (GTIVrScott)*

The yeti is not built on the vw tiguan platform, instead it's nearest relative is the skoda octavia 4x4. It's platform is golf V based.


----------



## russellt (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (morning)*

however it is described . it is hideous http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
in addition , that thing on a mk5 platform would be top heavy. 
due largely to a small wheelbase


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (russellt)*

I like it , though its nowhere near as funky as the concept.


----------



## jadelee (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Geneva Auto Show 2009 - Skoda Yeti ([email protected])*

Yellow one is smth! I like it! Really!


----------



## natalie martinez (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like it is crying. LOL. Isn't this just a Roomster without the silly side windows?


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

nice little car


----------



## DaVWid (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: (mikeeb777)*

A bit of a Renault Kangoo, bit of a Tiguan, the weirdness of a Fiat Panda 4x4


----------



## hussarman (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks like a van with windows.


----------

